# Dog sniffs out thyroid cancer with 88% accuracy.



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/dog-sniffs-out-thyroid-cancer-urine-samples

Frankie, the scent-trained canine, sniffed out the correct diagnosis in 30 out of 34 people with the disease. Of the four patients with thyroid cancer that the canine missed, two were false-negatives and the other two were false-positive results.

A friend sent me this article and, as a dog lover, I was impressed!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Fascinating. I think I'd be a bit nervous if I were one of the two false-positives according to this dog. (I'm assuming the dog said "cancer" but actual results said "no cancer." If that's the case, I'd be nervous about the possibility of a future diagnosis.)


----------



## iatrofears (Mar 24, 2015)

uh-oh;my dog's been sniffing my neck


----------



## goldie721 (Oct 16, 2015)

I know my dog was aware of my thyroid cancer. My dog would always lick the left side of my neck soooo intensly it was incredible. I told my daughter cocoa is sensing something in the left side of my neck.

My thyroid was swollen for over 25 years, Doctors always told me I just had an enlarged thyroid because bloodwork always came back normal.

I finally had an ultrasound and then surgery which papillary cancer was found that had spread to my lymph nodes. I did the I 131 three weeks ago and am doing good now.

I really attribute my dog to pushing me to be more pro active about taking care of this.

Thanks Cocoa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

As a fellow dog lover, I believe you 100%, hands down. Our canine friends are fantabulous and your canine pal, Cocoa saved your life.

I am sorry to hear what you have had to go through but very grateful that your life was saved.

Sending hugs and blessings your way and give Cocoa a hug for me!!!


----------



## Drtee1953 (Apr 6, 2016)

About a year ago my 13-year-old cat started sleeping on my neck. This morning I had a TT for cancer. She knew.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Drtee1953 said:


> About a year ago my 13-year-old cat started sleeping on my neck. This morning I had a TT for cancer. She knew.


Welcome to the board!


----------



## Drtee1953 (Apr 6, 2016)

Since my surgery on Tuesday, this cat has been attached to me like Velcro.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Small cute furry animals with paranormal abilities frighten me


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hahaha!

That just made me laugh - thanks!


----------

